# Lessons??



## golfermatt91 (Jul 14, 2006)

What is the average price for a golf lesson

Public course?
Semi-private course?


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

Depends how desparate your golf pro is, if he's busy 35/50 bucks an hour, if not 25/40. Sometimes you can get a better deal if you can get a group of people to all go in together.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Heaven forbid he becomes "discovered"... There's a good teacher near here who now charges $250 for a half hour lesson because some of the shiny crowd on South Beach discovered him. Nobody is worth that much unless it's your attorney after he gets you off a murder rap.


----------



## Tinman (Jun 15, 2007)

the pro at my local public course gets $15.00 an hour... thats pretty stinkin cheap in my book...
during the summer, i get my 10yr old a lesson a week... gotta make him good, so he can support daddy someday... haha


----------



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

$15 an hour, WOW! that's insanely cheap. I've never heard of anything that low.

Anyway, I'll discount package lessons at a rate of 5 for $140. Usually I'll charge $35 or more for one lesson. One reason is because a single lesson will generally last quite a while. Also, I like to promote an improvement program rather than one lesson. Usually people just wanting one lesson are looking for that "magical fix." I find that people who buy package deals often have a lot higher work ethic than those looking for that magical lesson.

That said, I include a lot of other things with my lesson than just the lesson.

I'd say the average is between $30 and $40 a lesson. For those keeping track, that's 10 lessons, OR, a new driver. Guess which one will help your game more.


----------



## Tinman (Jun 15, 2007)

i know i payed my pro $15.00 yesturday for my sons lesson... i thought maybe since it was for a child, that would be the reason he was that cheap... i asked about getting lessons for myself, he said $15.00 an hour... thats all i have to go by...


----------



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

I think if I was really rich and money didn't matter to me at all, I'd probably give lessons for dirt cheap like that too. It's fun for me, but a guys gotta eat right? 

You should set yourself up for a few of those Tinman.


----------



## Tinman (Jun 15, 2007)

hahah wheeler... i am, you can bet that... lol

but for me, i want to see my son succeed more than myself... my "shot" is gone, at my age, i dont have what it takes to "make it"... he still has a big future ahead of him... you know?


----------



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

Ah that's a good point. I get a lot of satisfaction out of seeing my students succeed as well. A lot of them are better than me. I'm not a father myself, so I can't relate on that level, but I'm sure it just makes it that much better.

Golf is the reason I have such a good relationship to my dad. I suppose I have him to thank for my career as well. If it wasn't for him, I may have never started playing. Good luck to you and the lad.


----------

